# Mercury Pacemaker



## ADReese (Jul 6, 2021)

I don't typically share my finds on the internet, but I feel that this is one that people would enjoy seeing.  It's a neato MG code Pacemaker that's been off the road for a long time. House painted silver over sparce red original paint. No guts inside of a lit tank. Sweet wedge front light. The schwinn s2 wheels are just rollers since it was missing the front wheel. If anyone has a correct front wheel I would love to buy it or a good pair works too!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 6, 2021)

Rare one with that streamlined fender light!

@kreika
@MrAustralia
@npence
@mrg
@Freqman1









						1941 Mercury Pacemaker Very Rare Fender light Found | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I bought this Mercury pacemaker over a year ago. when I got it I noticed there was a lot of Holes drilled in the front fender and thought that was strange because I have only seen them with the front load Torpedo Light or the Mercury, western flyer fender ornament. so I did some research and...




					thecabe.com
				












						Mercury Pacemaker – With Trainlight(?) | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Hi CABE,  I scored this one recently, it appears to be a pretty solid Mercury Pacemaker.  I’ve not owned on of these before, and at first thought that the light was just a “Rollfast” add on, but after digging a little deeper (on the CABE of course), found out that it appears to be the uncommon...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 6, 2021)

Nice find 
Enjoy


----------



## ADReese (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm generally a Schwinn guy, so if anyone can educate me any more about this bike I'd love any extra information!


----------



## mrg (Jul 6, 2021)

If it has a fender light ( on earlier style Mercury fenders ) usually had a solid tank with no lights so lens might have been dummies ( painted? ) and tank never had guts. later style frame & 3 row sprocket.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 6, 2021)

Yes nice find indeed!


----------



## kreika (Jul 7, 2021)

That fender light was a 1941-2 feature only. Your MG, if I read it right serial makes it a 42. Never seen a model with that fender light and cut outs for lenses! May have been a let’s throw what we have left on the bikes before we re-gear ourselves for the war effort?Rare bird. Cool score! Congrats!


----------



## ADReese (Jul 7, 2021)

Thank you everyone for the info. I'm not sure what exactly what to do with the bike yet. Its probably worn enough to deserve a professional resto. Can anybody point me in the right direction for which wheel would be correct and which drop stand/clip combo I need to find? The current clip is broken so they removed the stand.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2021)

Here is a pic of @npence restored bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 7, 2021)

ADReese said:


> I don't typically share my finds on the internet, but I feel that this is one that people would enjoy seeing.  It's a neato MG code Pacemaker that's been off the road for a long time. House painted silver over sparce red original paint. No guts inside of a lit tank. Sweet wedge front light. The schwinn s2 wheels are just rollers since it was missing the front wheel. If anyone has a correct front wheel I would love to buy it or a good pair works too!
> View attachment 1442301
> 
> View attachment 1442302
> ...



That's a cool find, and thanks for sharing some pictures.


----------



## kreika (Jul 8, 2021)

ADReese said:


> Thank you everyone for the info. I'm not sure what exactly what to do with the bike yet. Its probably worn enough to deserve a professional resto. Can anybody point me in the right direction for which wheel would be correct and which drop stand/clip combo I need to find? The current clip is broken so they removed the stand.




They use standard prewar drop centers equipped new departure hubs. Being a late model your drop stand clip should be mounted to the fender with rivets. You will have to drill them out to remove the special piece. Then heat up and remove the broken drop stand piece. Find an appropriate length drop stand clip and weld back on. Reattach to fender and you should be back in business. Good luck


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 8, 2021)

Neat bike and a rare find!  Congrats!!


----------



## jlively970 (Jul 10, 2021)

Nice bike thanks for the pics!!!  Can’t wait to see minus the house paint


----------



## ADReese (Jul 12, 2021)

Please excuse my noob questions, but is there anyway to tell if it was a mercury, hiawatha or western flyer? There are no decals left anywhere.


----------



## kreika (Jul 12, 2021)

ADReese said:


> Please excuse my noob questions, but is there anyway to tell if it was a mercury, hiawatha or western flyer? There are no decals left anywhere.




Only way to tell would be the decal on the shroud or if it had a unique front fender ornament.


----------



## ADReese (Jul 12, 2021)

Thank you for the info! Are the reproduction head shrouds still available? What would be a good donor bike for a drop stand and clip? Will any elgin work?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2021)

ADReese said:


> Thank you for the info! Are the reproduction head shrouds still available? What would be a good donor bike for a drop stand and clip? Will any elgin work?



Mike Burden ( @labman ) offers very nice shrouds.


----------



## ADReese (Jul 12, 2021)

Fantastic, I will get in touch with him. Are they metal, fiberglass or plastic?


----------



## kreika (Jul 12, 2021)

@JAF/CO  makes them as well I believe. In fiberglass.


----------



## ADReese (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm planning on a full update on the Mercury once I get it all finished up, but I wanted to use this space to document the headlight. Since it is kind of a rare light, here are some more detailed pictures.


----------



## ADReese (Aug 10, 2021)

Here is a little update on the Pacemaker.  There was alot more original paint under there than I would have ever imagined. The original wheel on the bike was white with a red stripe so I found some elgin wheels that will work until I can find some chrome ones. The drop stand clip has been repaired and is ready to be riveted back on. The right side of the shroud is mostly missing. I would love to find some better shroud parts if anyone has anything. Here are some updated pics for those who are watching.


----------



## ADReese (Aug 10, 2021)

Here are the as found pics.


----------



## kreika (Aug 10, 2021)

Looking fantastic! Those shrouds, brittle as a potato chip and anti-paint. Red being the most common color I’ve seen. I hope you can find a nice patina original to go with your bike.


----------



## ADReese (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you! I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## ian (Aug 10, 2021)

ADReese said:


> Here is a little update on the Pacemaker.  There was alot more original paint under there than I would have ever imagined. The original wheel on the bike was white with a red stripe so I found some elgin wheels that will work until I can find some chrome ones. The drop stand clip has been repaired and is ready to be riveted back on. The right side of the shroud is mostly missing. I would love to find some better shroud parts if anyone has anything. Here are some updated pics for those who are watching.
> View attachment 1460881
> 
> View attachment 1460882
> ...



I dig everything about this ride!!


----------

